# Paisagens dos Açores



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Jan 2010 às 16:37)

Algumas fotos da Lagoa das Sete Cidades:

[URL=http://img19.imageshack.us/i/recentem.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img16.imageshack.us/i/recente2i.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img192.imageshack.us/i/recente3.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

Recebi algumas fotos via email referentes a diversos estado de tempo de diversas zonas da ilha de São Miguel e gostaria de partilhar convosco para verem os diferentes estados de tempo que podem acontecer num só dia aqui nos Açores e um pouco por toda a ilha de São Miguel:

[URL=http://img197.imageshack.us/i/chuvaesol.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img25.imageshack.us/i/carvo.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/castelobranco.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Pico da Vara - 1103 m*


[URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/picodavara.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img689.imageshack.us/i/picodavara2.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img94.imageshack.us/i/tronq.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img94.imageshack.us/i/tronquu.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Tronqueira*


[URL=http://img190.imageshack.us/i/tronqueira.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Sete Cidades* _(Autor: Sancho Eiró)_


[URL=http://img191.imageshack.us/i/misticaa.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Pico do Carvão 813 metros*

[URL=http://img194.imageshack.us/i/mmmot.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Mosteiros *


[URL=http://img197.imageshack.us/i/mosteiros.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/mosteiros2.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Pico do Canário*

[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/finalxm.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Fajã do Araújo - Nordeste*


[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/i/nordeste.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Santo António Além Capelas*

[URL=http://img211.imageshack.us/i/nuvensss.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Fajã da Rocha da Relva*

[URL=http://img705.imageshack.us/i/fajdarochadarelva.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img705.imageshack.us/i/fajadarelva.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Serra de Água de Pau* - *Ribeira Chã*


[URL=http://img709.imageshack.us/i/4070321213400783.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Ginetes*


[URL=http://img211.imageshack.us/i/nuvenschuvaginetes.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa do Pau-Pique*


[URL=http://img7.imageshack.us/i/vistasi.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Faial da Terra*


[URL=http://img707.imageshack.us/i/faiaaa.jpg/]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://img67.imageshack.us/i/faial.jpg/]
	
[/URL]




*Fajã do Calhau*


[URL=http://img189.imageshack.us/i/faialdater.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Fenais da Luz*


[URL=http://img691.imageshack.us/i/nuvens.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img691.imageshack.us/i/2141021226614972.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Lagoa do Fogo*


[URL=http://img32.imageshack.us/i/4158721222806433.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Achada - Caldeirões*

[URL=http://img51.imageshack.us/i/2262321148329413.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Ribeira Quente*


[URL=http://img35.imageshack.us/i/2425221147068110.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img51.imageshack.us/i/539751.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Lombadas*


[URL=http://img686.imageshack.us/i/4032021231887703.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img31.imageshack.us/i/4032021231887860.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img696.imageshack.us/i/4032021231886358.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Pico Bartolomeu*


[URL=http://img44.imageshack.us/i/picobartolomeu.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Salto do Cavalo*

[URL=http://img710.imageshack.us/i/saltodocavalo.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/saltodocavalo2.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Água Retorta*


[URL=http://img710.imageshack.us/i/aguaretorta.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Serra Gorda*


[URL=http://img190.imageshack.us/i/serragorda.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2010 às 09:17)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boas!
> 
> 
> *Sete Cidades* _(Autor: Sancho Eiró)_
> ...



Bem!! Quem fotos!!! Principalmente esta, que acho espectacular!

Realmente ai os Açores em termos de variedade de condições meteorológicas quase em similtâneo, é um local a não perder! Tenho que ir ai!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2010 às 11:54)

Excelentes fotografias da paisagem açoriana. 

Não me surpreendem, pois já morei um tempinho em São Miguel e, quer antes, quer depois, já lá voltei mais algumas vezes. 

Mas nada como presenciar ao vivo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2010 às 12:30)

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2010 às 12:31)

Paisagens espectaculares!!
É um dos locais que mais vontade tenho de conhecer em Portugal...
A Madeira já está, faltam os Açores... pena é a carestia das viagens, realmente não se compreende...


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2010 às 13:07)

Conheço São Miguel e estive em alguns destes locais, mas é sempre bom reviver as magníficas paisagens que estas fotos reproduzem


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2010 às 14:52)

Que fotografias excelentes!!!!    

Já conheço 4 das 5 ilhas do grupo central, que são fascinantes, mas S. Miguel parece de facto maravilhosa!

Um grande obrigado pela partilha!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Jan 2010 às 16:34)

mr. phillip disse:


> Paisagens espectaculares!!
> É um dos locais que mais vontade tenho de conhecer em Portugal...
> A Madeira já está, faltam os Açores... pena é a carestia das viagens, realmente não se compreende...



Pois realmente tens razão naquilo que dizes.... Os Açores para os estrangeiros são um destino muito caro... mas ao mesmo tempo de referência 

Depois de terem ficado como as segundas melhores ilhas do mundo numa lista de 111 paises e arquipélagos mundiais pela National Geographic, ficaram ainda mais caras como destino turístico.

Bem posso imaginar qual o espanto dos primeiros descobridores quando chegaram pela 1 vez aqui às ilhas... Deviam ter ficado boquiabertos com a luxuriante paisagem associada ao vulcanismo...

E sim... Nos Açores existem as 4 estações num só dia e vários micro-climas às ilhas associados... pois é naturalmente comum num dia estar a fazer as 4 estações estando-se por exemplo em Ponta Delgada com um bonito dia de sol e daí a 10km/ estarmos a deparar-nos com uma tromba de água... Mas não é apenas a beleza dos Açores que marca a nossa insularidade...é também o clima fantástico que nós temos que caracteriza a alma e o espelho do nosso arquipélago que num dia pode estar a chover e a ventar e ao mesmo tempo estar mais solarengo ou frio...


E como diz um meteorologista cá dos Açores:

_" Se há algum sitio do planeta onde é muito dificil fazer uma previsão exacta e a 100% esse sitio é nos Açores"_


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2010 às 16:51)

Foram as melhores fotos dos Açores que vi até hoje


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2010 às 19:53)

Belas fotos

São Miguel é a unica Ilha dos Açores que conheço mas é sempre bom ver fotos da beleza e natureza da Ilha

Obridado pela partilha


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Uau!
Só me apetece dizer isto...
Uau!​Os Açores fazem parte do meu imaginário e como tal é um dos destinos de sonho que gostaria de visitar um dia.


----------



## vinc7e (14 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

Fantásticas fotos


----------



## GARFEL (14 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

a minha mulher até tem aí primos
O QUÉ QUE EU TOU Á ESPERA PARA IR AÍ
grandes fotos
aquela sublinhada é realmente uma foto deslumbrante
obrigado pela partilha


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2010 às 23:40)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois realmente tens razão naquilo que dizes.... Os Açores para os estrangeiros são um destino muito caro... mas ao mesmo tempo de referência
> 
> Depois de terem ficado como as segundas melhores ilhas do mundo numa lista de 111 paises e arquipélagos mundiais pela National Geographic, ficaram ainda mais caras como destino turístico.
> 
> ...



Mesmo para os portugueses do continente ( não falando dos estrangeiros) as viagens para os Açores, são algo acima do expectável em termos de preço, mas eu acho isso compreensível e até importante para proteger o isolamento das ilhas. E acredito que até seja pouco tendo em conta a qualidade do local visitado.

PS: Quanto às fotos, sem palavras!


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2010 às 23:51)

bem que o título tópico podia ser paisagens de são miguel!!!

tou a brincar são miguel-azores

sou açoreano, mais concretamente terceirense, conheço 7 das 9 ilhas dos Açores, falta-me o Pico e Santa Maria (do Faial também conheço pouco, mas já lá estive) contudo o que é verdade é para se dizer são miguelpara mim em termos de paisagem é sem dúvida das mais bonitas, dizem que o pico também não lhe fica atrás, mas não conheço.


----------



## GARFEL (15 Jan 2010 às 20:26)

cumprimentos ai ao 
pedro fins
e ao
manuel luis
um dia tenho de viajar para essas NOSSAS maravilhosas ilhas


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

Obrigado colegas por terem gostado das fotos.

Deixo aqui as últimas que me foram igualmente cedidas.

Espero que gostem!



*Pôr-de-Sol - Ginetes*


[URL=http://img686.imageshack.us/i/2087621135893257.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Povoação*


[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/povoao.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Salto da Farinha - Salga*


[URL=http://img85.imageshack.us/i/saltodafarinha.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Salto do Cavalo* _(Autor: Carla Andrade)_


[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/7721213956103.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Feteira Pequena*


[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/343951217971843.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img690.imageshack.us/i/320321219075762.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa do Areeiro*

[URL=http://img64.imageshack.us/i/2176821214512827.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/2176811217715918.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa Azul - Sete Cidades* _(Autor: Helena Medeiros)_

[URL=http://img96.imageshack.us/i/160521102472828.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img532.imageshack.us/i/2843621221522985.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Pico das Camarinhas - Ginetes*


[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/3255721217536909.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Salto do Prego - Faial da Terra*


[URL=http://img532.imageshack.us/i/3396921187463238.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Pico da Barrosa*


[URL=http://img62.imageshack.us/i/3902921227315398.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Fagundas - Água Retorta*


[URL=http://img132.imageshack.us/i/4032021224103731.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Zona Oeste de São Miguel*

[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/404121101900468.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Lagoa das Furnas*


[URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/498321118493962.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Moinhos de Água - Nordeste*


[URL=http://img686.imageshack.us/i/506421107991695.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Algarvia - Nordeste*


[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/506421107991611.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Fumarolas*


[URL=http://img85.imageshack.us/i/303121161476565.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img85.imageshack.us/i/11315281146079216.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa do Congro*


[URL=http://img85.imageshack.us/i/601221112729652.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Sete Cidades*


[URL=http://img12.imageshack.us/i/4128421219240883.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/616521115727632.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1104921111011425.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/1179821123080718.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1601121122904734.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa de Santiago*


[URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/851221106487656.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



_(Autor:bfms)_

[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1402221135820606.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Fajã do Rodrigo - Nordeste*


[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/1011021116597928.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Pico da Pedreira - Nordeste*


[URL=http://img85.imageshack.us/i/1011021116634229.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Moinho de Água - Furnas*


[URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/1013821112640242.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Lagoa do Fogo *_(Autor: Helena Medeiros) (Rodrigo Ferreira)_


[URL=http://img199.imageshack.us/i/1104921117533676.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img697.imageshack.us/i/3853721228661495.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img707.imageshack.us/i/4047121213893066.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*São Miguel - Zona Oeste*


[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/1104921125448531.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa das Furnas e fumarolas*

[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/lagoaecaldeiras.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img10.imageshack.us/i/1253521135805981.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/lagoadasfurnas.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Salto do Cabrito*


[URL=http://img43.imageshack.us/i/saltow.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## belem (15 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

Maravilhosas fotos destas ilhas portuguesas!
Há sítios em Portugal que gostava de conhecer melhor.


----------



## Veterano (15 Jan 2010 às 21:46)

Os Açores são sem dúvida espectaculares. Pena só conhecer São Miguel.


----------



## GARFEL (15 Jan 2010 às 21:46)

Xiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
deus não dormiu
este planeta tem realmente coisas de cortar a respiração
e voçês o privilégio de estar em contacto com elas
pena o isolamento que uma ilha provoca
para quem está e para quem quer ir


----------



## GARFEL (15 Jan 2010 às 21:50)

já tentei postar umas fotos minhas
mas nem com image shack
nem com o photobuchket
nada
tb dvo ser um pouco tónhó
mas que querem já tentei e não consigo
se alguem me quiser postar as fotos ficava agradecido


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

Veterano disse:


> Os Açores são sem dúvida espectaculares. Pena só conhecer São Miguel.



Só conheces São Miguel? Tens de conhecer as outras ilhas então

Cada ilha é diferente de cada qual e é essa magia que caracteriza os Açores.

Ilhas irmãs na sua génese mas diferentes na sua paisagem.

Mas para mim sendo açoriano de gema a 100% posso dizer com toda a certeza que as ilhas mais lindas e fantásticas dos Açores, são Flores, São Miguel, Pico e São Jorge 

Sou suspeito hehehehe

E como a tradicional música já dizia: _"Não há ilha mais bonita... não há ilha mais bonita do que a ilha de São Miguel"_


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

*Ilhéus de São Miguel:*

*Ilhéu das Formigas* - Localizado a meio canal entre São Miguel e Santa Maria no meio do Oceano. É um baixio de rochas e local de nidificação do Tubarão Azul e de uma enorme variedade de Cetáceos e Golfinhos.

Gonçalo Velho Cabral quando aqui aportou em 1427 julgou tratar-se de uma passagem para as ÍNdias Ocidentais.

É *Reserva Regional*


[URL=http://img690.imageshack.us/i/800pxformigasisletsnowa.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilh%C3%A9us_das_Formigas


*Ilhéu de Vila Franca*


Antiga cratera de um vulcão extinto sobranceiro à costa de Vila Franca do Campo, na altura o maior e principal povoado dos Açores onde residiam os capitães donatários e a alta burguesia fidalga da época, antes de ter sido parcialmente soterrada por um escorregamento de terras matando 5.000 pessoas corria o ano de 1522. Vila Franca do Campo é hoje um manancial arqueológico e uma das estações arqueológicas mais importantes dos Açores.

No século XVI as tropas espanholas de Filipe II, foram ali enforcadas e deixadas penduradas de aviso aos que tentassem tomar a ilha. Seguiu-se o banho de sangue em praça pública das tropas luso-francesas, partidárias de D.António Prior do Crato que foram derrotadas por D. Álvaro de Bazán, e que se traduziu num enorme massacre em Vila Franca do Campo, sendo o maior massacre de que há registo nos Açores. 

 Decapitou-se 78 soldados franceses, e muitos outros portugueses foram enforcados. Estas execuções foram feitas com grande lentidão e crueza, prolongando-se por todo o dia, sendo os corpos decapitados e amontoados sobre o adro da matriz de Vila Franca. Parte dos marinheiros foram enforcados no ilhéu de Vila Franca, ficando os corpos a apodrecer nas forcas como aviso aos restantes franceses que ainda andavam embarcados nas ilhas a renunciar o reinado espanhol de D. Filipe II ao trono de Portugal.

O ilhéu tem  uma praia no seu interior 

[URL=http://img509.imageshack.us/i/800pxilhudevilafrancado.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilh%C3%A9u_de_Vila_Franca


*Ilhéu de São Roque*

Vestígio da cratera de uma antiga erupção marítima anterior ao povoamento e descobrimento das ilhas. Há muitas lendas fantásticas ao redor desse mesmo ilhéu. Possui uma piscina natural.

[URL=http://img690.imageshack.us/i/800pxilhudesoroquesoroq.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Ilhéu dos Mosteiros*

Vestígio de uma antiga erupção marítima ao largo do povoado que lhe deu o nome.
É local de nidificação do Tubarão Azul.

[URL=http://img509.imageshack.us/i/895421178844208.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2010 às 23:18)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Só conheces São Miguel? Tens de conhecer as outras ilhas então
> 
> Cada ilha é diferente de cada qual e é essa magia que caracteriza os Açores.
> 
> ...



Meu bom amigo! Eu desde que cá estou a viver, conheço apenas S. Miguel, Pico, Faial e a Terceira (Apenas Angra). Para mim, arquitectonicamente a cidade de Angra é das mais bonitas de Portugal. Como paisagens adorei o Faial, mais do que o Pico, embora a montanha seja imponente. Mas aqui em S. Miguel temos de tudo tanto no que diz a belezas paisagisticas como a lazer.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Jan 2010 às 23:53)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Meu bom amigo! Eu desde que cá estou a viver, conheço apenas S. Miguel, Pico, Faial e a Terceira (Apenas Angra). Para mim, arquitectonicamente a cidade de Angra é das mais bonitas de Portugal. Como paisagens adorei o Faial, mais do que o Pico, embora a montanha seja imponente. Mas aqui em S. Miguel temos de tudo tanto no que diz a belezas paisagisticas como a lazer.



hehehehehe
Pois tens de conhecer as 9 ilhas todas... Santa Maria é um mimo e fica só cerca de 25 minutos de vôo de S.Miguel e a 4 horas de barco

Angra é uma cidade totalmente reconstruida aquando do sismo de 1980, e totalmente diferente da Praia da Vitória ou da Horta.

Ponta Delgada é uma miscelânea entre o antigo e o moderno.

Vila do Porto em Santa Maria, ao invés, é o unico povoado mais antigo e rico em arquitectura patrimonial desde o século XV e XVI que chegou até aos nossos dias de forma intacta 

A cidade da Ribeira também é uma das cidades que mais património do século XVII e XVIII tem. É a cidade dos paços, dos fortes, e das casas solarengas de Estilo Micaelense com fortes embasamentos arquitecturais.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> hehehehehe
> Pois tens de conhecer as 9 ilhas todas... Santa Maria é um mimo e fica só cerca de 25 minutos de vôo de S.Miguel e a 4 horas de barco
> 
> Angra é uma cidade totalmente reconstruida aquando do sismo de 1980, e totalmente diferente da Praia da Vitória ou da Horta.
> ...



Adorei a Horta, cidade bonita. A Praia da Vitória pretendo conhecer este ano
O Pico acho muito parecido com certas zonas do continente. Gosto muito de Ponta Delgada, pois gosto de cidades modernas! Adoro o Nordeste, vila pitoresca, se não tivesse o mar fazia lembrar uma qualquer vila do interior de portugal. A Ribeira Grande é bonita, tem belas casas.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jan 2010 às 11:39)

Tenho que ir aí, um _dia_...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Jan 2010 às 18:06)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Adorei a Horta, cidade bonita. A Praia da Vitória pretendo conhecer este ano
> O Pico acho muito parecido com certas zonas do continente. Gosto muito de Ponta Delgada, pois gosto de cidades modernas! Adoro o Nordeste, vila pitoresca, se não tivesse o mar fazia lembrar uma qualquer vila do interior de portugal. A Ribeira Grande é bonita, tem belas casas.




Sim!

O casario das várias cidades, vilas, freguesias e outros pequenos povoados, constituem vestígios sobre a variada origem dos povoadores dos Açores. Por exemplo no Nordeste e na zona Oeste de São Miguel são muito típicas as casas de pedra com chaminé em cunha e de mãos postas com forno de lenha, e as casas de pedra abarracadas com janelas de guilhotina igualmente existentes no Pico e em Santa Maria...além dos muitos moinhos de vento, adegas e currais que existiram um pouco por todas as ilhas dos Açores:


*Exemplo de um pequeno povoado micaelense: Sanguinho:*

[URL=http://img402.imageshack.us/i/895421178892743.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Algumas casas de pedra, adegas e currais micaelenses:*

[URL=http://img402.imageshack.us/i/710021101258377.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img709.imageshack.us/i/42474281238468087.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img263.imageshack.us/i/42474281238467906.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img17.imageshack.us/i/2424521149546072.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img263.imageshack.us/i/2424521149545771.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img709.imageshack.us/i/133733084e1797cca09.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img211.imageshack.us/i/4102521228253788.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img211.imageshack.us/i/42474281238467844.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/42474281238468159.jpg/]
	
[/URL]




*Alguns Moinhos de água de São Miguel: *

[URL=http://img211.imageshack.us/i/710021102405707.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/1011v.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img34.imageshack.us/i/1272005164014.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img684.imageshack.us/i/42474281234916928.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img121.imageshack.us/i/42474281234916968.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Alguns Moinhos de vento de São Miguel*


[URL=http://img402.imageshack.us/i/42474281234917182.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img211.imageshack.us/i/42474281234916476.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/42474281234917241.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/42474281234917144.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img709.imageshack.us/i/42474281234917359.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Priôlo:*

Ave endémica de São Miguel e em vias de extinção. Esta ave única no mundo, só se encontra em São Miguel mais concretamente na Floresta da Laurissilva do Pico da Vara a 1103 m de altitude. Antigamente esta ave era muito numerosa em São Miguel mas foi foi muito dizimada. Hoje está-se a proceder à sua recuperação

[URL=http://img683.imageshack.us/i/10572121109976175.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Águia de Asa Redonda* e localmente conhecido nos Açores como *"Queimado".*
É a ave mais comum no arquipélago dos Açores. Existe em todas as ilhas com excepção das Flores e Corvo.
Na altura do povoamento dos Açores os descobridores portugueses encontraram bandos imensos dessas aves, julgando-se tratar-se de Açores, e baptizando erróneamente o arquipélago de "Açores" quando na verdade tratava-se apenas da Águia de Asa Redonda.

[URL=http://img59.imageshack.us/i/6829121152493108.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img59.imageshack.us/i/40320121228596957.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img27.imageshack.us/i/3411121252180188.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Mocho dos Açores*

Ave de rapina nocturna existe em todas as ilhas à excepção de Flores e Corvo

[URL=http://img691.imageshack.us/i/447pxasiootususzatka1.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/mocho3.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Tentilhão dos Açores*


[URL=http://img59.imageshack.us/i/14789121151061668.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Ouriço Cacheiro e coelho bravo dos Açores*

[URL=http://img25.imageshack.us/i/31879s.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img689.imageshack.us/i/rabbit080216b.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Cão de Fila de São Miguel:*

Originário da Ilha de São Miguel, caracteriza-se pelo seu porte médio, pode ser meigo ou agressivo (depende do treino dado ao cão), é fiel ao dono e caracteriza-se também pela sua aptidão para o trabalho de pastoreio. Era o antigo cão guardador de gado.


[URL=http://img27.imageshack.us/i/cao1.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img27.imageshack.us/i/cofiladesomiguelsaintmi.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

Os Açores foram povoados com casais do Algarve, Alentejo, Minho, Extremadura, Flamengos, Bretões franceses (daí o característico falar do "U" micaelense e o sotaque afrancesado de S.Miguel), Mouriscos, (Do Norte África), Ingleses, Judeus, Espanhóis, Italianos e em pequena quantidade Judeus, degredados de Portugal que vinham cumprir pena aqui nas ilhas. De notar que os escravos nos Açores foram brancos( Norte de África = Marrocos).

Nas nossas veias corre-nos muita miscelânea de origens 

 Eu por exemplo falo o micaelense muito genuíno e com orgulho 

Nos Açores é muito comum sobrenomes como Brum, Silveira, Terra, Bruges, Dutra, Blanque, Linhares, Espínola, Hickling, Ornelas, e Bettencourt que atestam bem a origem flamenga e inglesa dos povoadores.

No século XVI e XVII as ligações entre a Flandres e os Açores foram muito fortes.

Eu por exemplo tenho Brum no nome, logo devo ter família distante na Flandres 


Aconselho-te a conheceres Santa Maria. É uma ilha linda, linda, linda e possui os maiores areais dos Açores... Digo isso porque sou suspeito... ou não fosse licenciado em Património Cultural lool


----------



## Mago (16 Jan 2010 às 18:27)

Visitei os Açores ( Faial e Pico) em Agosto de 2008.

Adorei, tenho muito boas recordações de tudo nos Açores, autêntico paraiso natural.

Parabéns pelas Fotos!


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2010 às 19:17)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> *Sete Cidades* _(Autor: Sancho Eiró)_
> 
> 
> [URL=http://img191.imageshack.us/i/misticaa.jpg/]
> ...



Deslumbrante!

Apesar de já conhecer praticamente os cantos todos ao continente, nunca visitei nenhuma das ilhas.

A Madeira há-de ser em breve.
Os Açores estão economicamente mais distantes.
Mas quando visitar, hei-de começar no Corvo e só parar em Santa Maria. 

Tenho uma certa curiosidade em conhecer o dia-a-dia da população da ilha do Corvo. Lá tão distante, pequena e isolada...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Jan 2010 às 19:32)

AnDré disse:


> Deslumbrante!
> 
> Apesar de já conhecer praticamente os cantos todos ao continente, nunca visitei nenhuma das ilhas.
> 
> ...



As pessoas do Corvo conhecem-se todas.. Tenho duas amigas de lá a residirem em São Miguel lool..São à volta de 300 e pouco habitantes.. Até em São Miguel que é a ilha mais populosa, existem povoados com o mesmo nr de habitantes do que o Corvo e conhecem-se todos também lol. Já lá tive e foi fixe... as pessoas dedicam-se à pesca e à lavoura. A maior parte são pessoas idosas porque a "malta nova" normalmente vai estudar para as ilhas maiores como São Miguel Terceira ou Faial e por lá ficam. Os idosos do Corvo passam a maior parte do dia nas suas rotinas diárias da agricultura e da pesca e depois no centro da freguesia ficam sentados nos bancos a conversar e a jogar às cartas. As senhoras dedicam-se igualmente às tarefas domésticas. Tudo se sabe no Corvo e todos se conhecem!

As viagens entre ilhas são caras por isso aconselho-te a ires de barco(isto se tiveres cartão jovem e não tiveres mais que 30 lol)


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2010 às 21:06)

Eu já estive e percorri de lés a lés quatro ilhas dos Açores (Faial, Pico, Terceira e São Miguel) e são dos locais mais lindos onde já estive. Autêntico tesouro escondido, um segredo que só se conta aos melhores amigos. 

Senti-me lá sempre como uma criança em terra de fantasia, de mapa na mão, à procura de tesouros, vulcões, colinas esverdejantes, grutas e algares, flores e vacas a ornamentar, mar azul com uma tonalidade que só se compreende ao vivo, terra e banhos a fumegar, a magia de Angra, o gin do Peters, ou a gastronomia riquíssima, do melhor bife de vaca ao cavaco que comi nas Lajes ou às lapas na grelha que saboreei na Terceira. Curioso é que quando lá andei achei que todas as ilhas eram diferentes e tinham os seus especiais encantos, desde a magia do Faial ou as cinzas dos Capelinhos, a natureza selvagem do Pico e a assombrosa vista que se tem das outras ilhas lá de cima, da arquitectura, imensa história e cores da Terceira até aos postais de São Miguel e as furnas com cheiro a enxofre, as suas lagoas, algumas recordo envoltas numa bruma de mistério e fantasia. 

Quanto a preços para "estrangeiros" (ai ai São Miguel Azores, espero que a gente aqui não seja "estrangeiro" para ti), não é tanto assim, infelizmente até acho que os preços são baratos para o tesouro que é, sinal de crise talvez ou de desconhecimento do tesouro. Um casal com crianças fica uma semana a viajar entre várias ilhas e hotéis de 3 ou 4 estrelas por pouco mais do que mil euros, o que é barato dada a quantidade de voos continente e inter-ilhas que são, o que encarece muito as coisas e que se calhar pouco sobrará para a economia local, os hotéis são geralmente bons, atendimento profissional e as pessoas muito simpáticas, o que nem sempre se encontra por paragens bem mais próximas. 

Felizmente nunca será um turismo de massas, que a malta, o povão, gosta é de prédios , barulho e praia com areia a queimar os pés e a pele, mas estou convencido que ao longo dos anos este tesouro escondido no Atlântico será cada vez mais um refúgio para mentes inteligentes à procura de um sossego que só a verdadeira natureza consegue proporcionar. Espero que os dirigentes tenham calma e paciência, em não estragar o que é bom, como tantas vezes acontece.

A beleza dos Açores é tanta que eu sempre que regressava e ia ver as fotografias que tirei achava que elas estavam uma porcaria. Era frustrante, as fotografias nunca conseguiam fazer justiça ao que os olhos viram e a mente recordava.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Jan 2010 às 21:10)

Vince disse:


> Eu já estive e percorri de lés a lés quatro ilhas dos Açores (Faial, Pico, Terceira e São Miguel) e são dos locais mais lindos onde já estive. Autêntico tesouro escondido, um segredo que só se conta aos melhores amigos.
> 
> Senti-me lá sempre como uma criança em terra de fantasia, de mapa na mão, à procura de tesouros, vulcões, colinas esverdejantes, grutas e algares, flores e vacas a ornamentar, mar azul com uma tonalidade que só se compreende ao vivo, terra e banhos a fumegar, a magia de Angra, o gin do Peters, ou a gastronomia riquíssima, do melhor bife de vaca ao cavaco que comi nas Lajes ou às lapas na grelha que saboreei na Terceira. Curioso é que quando lá andei achei que todas as ilhas eram diferentes e tinham os seus especiais encantos, desde a magia do Faial ou as cinzas dos Capelinhos, a natureza selvagem do Pico e a assombrosa vista que se tem das outras ilhas lá de cima, da arquitectura, imensa história e cores da Terceira até aos postais de São Miguel e as furnas com cheiro a enxofre, as suas lagoas, algumas recordo envoltas numa bruma de mistério e fantasia.
> 
> ...



Obrigado amigo por teres gostado 

Não! lol 

Estrangeiros estava-me a referir aos estrangeiros mesmo.( Suecos, Noruegueses, Espanhóis, Italianos, Alemães, Ingleses e por fim os Canadianos e os Americanos). Portugueses não são estrangeiros ou são? lol.. Os Açores ainda não são independentes ehehehehe 

Mas infelizmente há sempre alguém de fora (turistas) que estragam e sujam a nossa paisagem sem respeito algum. Mas isso já é outra história .. enfim...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Jan 2010 às 21:25)

*Algumas fotos do Corvo visto das Flores


[URL=http://img109.imageshack.us/i/1537091174833489.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img189.imageshack.us/i/1749691196894422.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


Vila Do Corvo ( única povoação da ilha com o mesmo nome)

[URL=http://img64.imageshack.us/i/2331491141219431.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

Lagoa do Caldeirão - Cratera do único vulcão que deu origem à ilha do Corvo

[URL=http://img97.imageshack.us/i/1585891122574205.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

Flores vista do Corvo*


[URL=http://img64.imageshack.us/i/2126991136683124.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*São Miguel visto da Terceira*

[URL=http://img192.imageshack.us/i/3586021195846593.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Santa Maria vista de São Miguel*


[URL=http://img251.imageshack.us/i/4032051235334865.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img9.imageshack.us/i/2425251151534415.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img9.imageshack.us/i/773611137406371.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Jan 2010 às 22:17)

E como não podia deixar de ser aqui deixo algumas fotos sobre a minha freguesia - Ginetes, localizada na banda Oeste de São Miguel.
Antigamente era designada por freguesia de São Sebastião mas com o tempo e por estar situada nas proximidades do Pico dos "Genetes" passou a chamar-se Ginetes. É uma das localidades micaelenses que mais Moinhos de Vento teve... a maior parte deles hoje estando ao abandono.

[URL=http://img215.imageshack.us/i/800pxginetesvistodomarp.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img215.imageshack.us/i/40320341235941799.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img192.imageshack.us/i/4149021240358462.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img24.imageshack.us/i/18651211213623231.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img109.imageshack.us/i/4156021222853122.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/4032021235252635.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img43.imageshack.us/i/nuvenschuvaginetes.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/42474281234917115.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

_Autor:Benjamim Ferreira_

[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/2554268.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Ferraria*: Localizada na freguesia dos *Ginetes* é uma zona balnear caracterizada pelas suas águas quentes Termais do Vulcão das Sete Cidades. As águas chegam a atingir uma temperatura na casa dos 35 graus centígrados com a maré vazia e 29 com a maré cheia.
Possui um pequeno cone vulcânico secundário como a fotografia mostra e é constituído essencialmente por bagacina (proveniente de escoadas lávicas e piroclastos). Quando o mar está revolto é possível lá em baixo sentirmos o chão a tremer sempre que vagas maiores arrebentam contra a costa, porque a Ferraria é uma plataforma "a flutuar" (uma pequena fajã lávica), situada em cima do mar e que se originou com a erupção do Pico das Camarinhas corria o ano de 1626.
Relativamente perto da Ferraria ocorreu uma erupção submarina no século XIX dando origem a uma pequena ilha. Uma fragata inglesa quando lá chegou hasteou a bandeira britânica. Meses depois quando os ingleses vieram reivindicar a posse da mesma terra verificaram que a ilha tinha desaparecido. Foi submergida. É por isso que entre o canal São Miguel/Terceira existe a fossa tectónico-vulcânica mais activa dos Açores: O Banco D.João de Castro, daí a parte Oeste de São Miguel ser constantemente atingida por sismos. Aliás todos os dias há sismos em São Miguel, uns mais sentidos pela população e outros menos.

Nos Açores a terra nunca dorme!

 Nessa fossa vulcânica existe a meio canal entre as 2 ilhas um pequeno baixio no meio do mar e sendo local de nidificação de vários cetáceos e tubarões.

[URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/4032021235942518.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/4032021235943782.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img43.imageshack.us/i/2535221149147096.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img188.imageshack.us/i/2535221148304551.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


_Autor: Helena Rodrigues_

[URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/160521104890611.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jan 2010 às 00:01)

Nem tenho palavras para descrever tamanha beleza...

Em termos de imagens foi dos mais belos cartazes turísticos dos Açores que vi.


----------



## Hazores (17 Jan 2010 às 00:54)

boa noite,

essa foto da terceira com são miguel ao fundo ainda não foi uma realidade para mim, é uma vista rara.....

penso que neste ano que passou apenas por duas ou três vezes foi possivel observar são miguel da terceira.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Jan 2010 às 03:43)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> essa foto da terceira com são miguel ao fundo ainda não foi uma realidade para mim, é uma vista rara.....
> 
> penso que neste ano que passou apenas por duas ou três vezes foi possivel observar são miguel da terceira.



Isso depende das condições climatéricas.

Por vezes nem sempre nós daqui vemos Santa Maria ao longe, e Santa Maria dista apenas de São Miguel o que a Graciosa dista da Terceira 

Quando vemos Santa Maria ao longe é chuva no dia seguinte. É um ditado antigo mas nunca falha: _"Santa Maria à vista, àgua na crista"_

São Miguel visto de Santa Maria parece ao longe tratar-se de 2 ilhas separadas pela zona mais baixa - Ponta Delgada, e parece uma língua enorme de terra que nunca mais acaba e com os seus maciços mais elevados a Este (com as suas fajãs) a Centro e a Oeste.

É uma experiência fantástica e única e recomendo vivamente a qualquer um que o faça ao vir de barco de Santa Maria para São Miguel 

Daí que Gonçalo Velho Cabral ( 1 povoador dos Açores), no século XV, se referisse a Santa Maria como o _"ilhéu"_ e São Miguel a _"terra"_ 

As pessoas mais antigas da Bretanha micaelense e dos Mosteiros, (Zona mais Ocidental de São Miguel), dizem que em dias de muito bom tempo consegue-se ver o "rabo" da Terceira, e tenho uma amiga minha da Terceira que diz que o ano passado ao ter feito uma viagem de barco do Grupo Central para o Oriental deu para se ver perfeitamente São Miguel e todas as ilhas do Grupo Central à excepção do Faial. (Caso raro). 

Mas é como eu te digo, isso depende muito das condições climatéricas que podem favorecer ou não a visibilidade entre ilhas, mas que é possível, é sim senhor, apesar de não ser muito frequente. 

Porém, as ilhas que ficam mais afastadas quer das centrais, quer das Orientais são as Flores e o Corvo. Os Grupos Oriental e Central dos Açores são mais próximos entre si do que do Grupo Ocidental para o Central, que fica bem mais a longe. A distância do Grupo Ocidental para o Central é muito maior do que do Grupo Oriental para o Central.

Não é por acaso que há um ditado antigo nas Flores que diz: _" Do ilhéu de Monchique (Flores) conseguem-se ouvir os galos a cantar na América" _


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

Mais uma galeria de fotos, mais um regalo aos nossos olhos.

Muito bem...


----------



## GARFEL (17 Jan 2010 às 15:55)

sinceramente
já chega
é só beleza só beleza
as condições naturais das ilhas são de facto de pasmar
pior
o meu clube (veteranos) já foi 2 vezes jogar aos açores e não pude ir em nenhuma
mas não nos torturem mais
ps. (torturem, torturem)


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2010 às 17:49)

De todos os locais que conheço, não tenho a menor dúvida que os Açores são os mais espectaculares, diversificados e mágicos.  Estive em São Miguel, a ilha mais heterogénea, património humano muito rico na Ribeira Grande, o cheiro das Furnas e o seu espectacular jardim botânico, a magnífica Lagoa do Fogo, a vista desde a Ponta da Madrugada, o peixe grelhado acabado de pescar que comi num restaurante perto da Ribeira Grande... No Pico, o sossego, o som das cagarras ao cair da noite, os moinhos típicos... No Faial a paisagem vulcânica dos Capelinhos e a belíssima cidade da Horta. Espero um dia voltar para visitar as outras ilhas, e rever estas. Uma viagem que recomendo vivamente a todos, e espero que resistam à tentação do turismo de massas, como aconteceu em algumas zonas da Madeira.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Jan 2010 às 17:58)

*Fumarolas - Furnas*
_Autor: Tatiana Moniz_

[URL=http://img214.imageshack.us/i/109721206431648.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Caldeira Velha *- Uma cascata de água quente natural onde é muito apreciada pelas suas águas curativas e férreas. De notar que a água é amarelada devido ao enxofre e ao ferro vulcânico que a compõem.

Tem uma fumarola activa à entrada da cascata

[URL=http://img524.imageshack.us/i/p520000212fga.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img341.imageshack.us/i/895421215337781.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img339.imageshack.us/i/2891511252668174.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img706.imageshack.us/i/3657921179503764.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img524.imageshack.us/i/24245361234740220.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Furnas*

Furnas é a maior hidrópole de aguas termais da Europa, pois tem uma grande variedade de águas termais benéficas para a saúde. Nas Furnas há calor e rochas em fusão no solo, sendo muito comum nascerem fumarolas inclusivé dentro da casa das pessoas e pelas ruas onde só se vê fumo a sair do chão. É um dos vulcões dos Açores potencialmente mais activos e que pode entrar em erupção a qualquer momento. 



[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/3850721238787752.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img64.imageshack.us/i/1585821124218072.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img340.imageshack.us/i/4148921228249924.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img192.imageshack.us/i/40703281223748856.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img210.imageshack.us/i/laurelh.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/1104921126703679.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img192.imageshack.us/i/1492021137526598.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/dsc0578lakec.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img189.imageshack.us/i/2424521254179598.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Inhames das Furnas* Muito exportados para os emigrantes nos Estados Unidos e Canadá onde são muito apreciados nos Estados Unidos.

[URL=http://img707.imageshack.us/i/32668341218317923.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Cozido das Furnas *é um dos pratos mais emblemáticos da ilha e dos Açores.
Os vários ingredientes são colocados numa panela, que é enterrada no solo junto às caldeiras, levando cerca de 6 horas a serem cozinhados pelo calor natural emanado da actividade vulcânica. Provar o cozido das Furnas, no próprio local, é uma experiência indispensável a quem visita a ilha. Além do Cozido, é muito comum tb o Feijão guisado e o Bacalhau igualmente guisado ao sabor do calor da terra.


[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/29820281156531137.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img260.imageshack.us/i/furnascozida.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img294.imageshack.us/i/29820491184762695.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Águas Quentes* 

[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/3079321207684506.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img519.imageshack.us/i/39155281192971027.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Poça da Beija *- Uma poça de água quente natural entre muitas outras das Furnas. Aconselha-se aos banhos durante o dia porque durante a noite é local de engate *gay*.

[URL=http://img442.imageshack.us/i/poca.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa do Fogo *- O vulcão Central da ilha de São Miguel e um dos mais activos da ilha.
Possui um pequeno areal de pedra-pomes e é local de nidificação de muitas aves.

[URL=http://img215.imageshack.us/i/lagoafogo.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Lagoa do Canário* 

[URL=http://img191.imageshack.us/i/p521000421fga.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/tecs015.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Lagoa de Santiago*

[URL=http://img12.imageshack.us/i/lagoadesantiago2.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Salto do Cabrito*


[URL=http://img442.imageshack.us/i/salto.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Matança do Porco *- Tradição antiga de todas as ilhas dos Açores. Nesses dias é altura de festa e de fartura!

[URL=http://img215.imageshack.us/i/10506281110404401.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Z13 (17 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Bem...

tu devias ter um prémio de promoção turística da ilha de S.Miguel!!!

É que com todas estas fotos, qualquer um quer fazer as malas e partir para aí...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Jan 2010 às 21:34)

Z13 disse:


> Bem...
> 
> tu devias ter um prémio de promoção turística da ilha de S.Miguel!!!
> 
> É que com todas estas fotos, qualquer um quer fazer as malas e partir para aí...





Obrigado mas já exerço essa função. Sou Guia-Turístico 

Abraços


----------



## Z13 (17 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

Já vi a tua competência!!  


O próximo encontro MeteoPT deveria ser em S.Miguel! 


Toca a poupar!


----------



## Veterano (17 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

Z13 disse:


> O próximo encontro MeteoPT deveria ser em S.Miguel!
> Toca a poupar!



 Uma semana pelos Açores seria um programa magnífico, ainda mais com um super-guia. Boa ideia, Z13, vamos começar a sonhar...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jan 2010 às 22:21)

belem disse:


> Mesmo para os portugueses do continente ( não falando dos estrangeiros) as viagens para os Açores, são algo acima do expectável em termos de preço, mas eu acho isso compreensível e até importante para proteger o isolamento das ilhas. E acredito que até seja pouco tendo em conta a qualidade do local visitado.
> 
> PS: Quanto às fotos, sem palavras!



A culpa do preço  é de meia duzia que querem ter o monopólio só para si e não abrem isto á concorrência! Eu sinceramente acho que se compararmos fica mais caro viajar entre as ilhas do que ir para o continente. Se tem alguma lógica um bilhete para Santa Maria custar 100 euros num voo de 20 a 30 minutos, um casal paga logo 200 euros e se tiver filhos ainda mais esse valor, não se admite, ainda mais quando se trata de ilhas cujo unico meio de transporte viavel todo o ano é o avião. O barco é bom mas só funciona por meses.

Quanto ás fotos maravilhosas! Sem palavras, um verdadeiro paraíso na Terra


----------



## GARFEL (18 Jan 2010 às 11:15)

Veterano disse:


> Uma semana pelos Açores seria um programa magnífico, ainda mais com um super-guia. Boa ideia, Z13, vamos começar a sonhar...



bora
vamos começar a tratar disso
fretamos um avião que fica mais em conta
contem comigo
o azores já me pôs a delirar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jan 2010 às 11:44)

Veterano disse:


> Uma semana pelos Açores seria um programa magnífico, ainda mais com um super-guia. Boa ideia, Z13, vamos começar a sonhar...



Uma Semana é só para ficarem com um cheirinho dos Açores! Um cheirinho de S. Miguel e pouco mais! É tipo visita de médico.  Eu também darei uma ajudinha como guia, já vou conhecendo os cantos á casa , apesar de estar aqui apenas 4 anos e meio


----------



## Serrano (1 Fev 2010 às 15:58)

Que belas fotografias de paisagens deslumbrantes. Nos Açores, estive nas ilhas de São Miguel, Terceira, Faial e Pico, e ainda por cima apanhei um tempo agradável para passear, que saudades!!!


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

_“O homem que teve a ideia de bordar as estradas com estas plantas devia ter uma estátua na ilha. Em nenhum outro lugar elas prosperam melhor: querem luz velada, humidade e calor – estão no seu meio. O seu azul é o azul esmaltado dos Açores nos dias límpidos. Nos dias turvos substituem a cor do céu: são o azul desta terra enevoada e uma das suas maiores belezas. (…) Há-as por toda a parte: nas estradas formando alas e nos campos formando sebes; servindo para dividir os terrenos e de tapagem aos animais pacíficos. Enchem a terra de exuberância e de azul. (…)  Uma mancha e frescura. Uma impressão de volúpia e frescura: – tinta imóvel e viva que me atrai. E logo depois da impressão do azul, a maior impressão é a da vida que nos envolve em silêncio e que espera de nós não sei o quê e quer comunicar connosco.”)_

(Raúl Brandão, As Ilhas Desconhecidas)​










© Cristiano Abreu





© Cristiano Abreu





© terragraphica's





© plcmvr





© ?





© Blue Dreams


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Fev 2010 às 00:45)

Cada vez mais o símbolo de um hipotético paraíso.

Cada vez mais inspiradoras de palavras que tocam.

Cada vez mais a simbiose perfeita entre o negro da pedra, o verde que a cobre e o azul que a lava.

Cada vez mais as pérolas achadas antes perdidas no grande mar.

Cada vez maior a vontade de visitá-las! 

Açores, onde o mar encontra o seu refúgio...


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

Vince disse:


> _“O homem que teve a ideia de bordar as estradas com estas plantas devia ter uma estátua na ilha. Em nenhum outro lugar elas prosperam melhor: querem luz velada, humidade e calor – estão no seu meio. O seu azul é o azul esmaltado dos Açores nos dias límpidos. Nos dias turvos substituem a cor do céu: são o azul desta terra enevoada e uma das suas maiores belezas. (…) Há-as por toda a parte: nas estradas formando alas e nos campos formando sebes; servindo para dividir os terrenos e de tapagem aos animais pacíficos. Enchem a terra de exuberância e de azul. (…)  Uma mancha e frescura. Uma impressão de volúpia e frescura: – tinta imóvel e viva que me atrai. E logo depois da impressão do azul, a maior impressão é a da vida que nos envolve em silêncio e que espera de nós não sei o quê e quer comunicar connosco.”)_
> 
> (Raúl Brandão, As Ilhas Desconhecidas)​



Eu não quero ser desmancha prazeres mas a _Hydrangea macrophylla_ ou Hortensia *nunca* devia ter sido plantada nos Açores porque apesar da sua beleza exuberante estas constituem uma verdadeira praga nos Açores porque Põem em risco numerosas espécies endémicas de alto valor botânico e científico 

A ignorância humana causou um crime ecologico que foi a introdução desta espécie e de muitas espécies outras no Arquipelago dos Açores

O homem que as plantou nos Açores devia ter tudo menos uma estátua


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2010 às 15:11)

MSantos disse:


> O homem que as plantou nos Açores devia ter tudo menos uma estátua



O texto é muito antigo, de 1924, na altura não faziam ideia dessas coisas obviamente. 
Mas desconhecia esse facto. Qual será a história da introdução das Hortênsias nas ilhas ?

Já agora, é um pequeno livro de viagens muito interessante, que comprei por mero acaso numa viagem aos Açores tendo o livro me sido bem recomendado numa loja dum aeroporto. Sobretudo alguns textos sobre o vulcanismo, que me surpreenderam, e arrepiaram, estando eu a ler e a viajar pelos lugares. Ainda me lembro de ler páginas do livro sentado no hotel na Horta com vista para o Pico  Belos momentos.




> ´Em 1924, Raul Brandão visita a Madeira e os Açores, tendo Vitorino Nemésio por companheiro e guia em algumas ilhas do arquipélago açoriano. Das notas tiradas nessa viagem nasce o livro As Ilhas Desconhecidas – Notas e Paisagens, que, ao longo de dez capítulos – De Lisboa ao Corvo; O Corvo; A Floresta Adormecida; A Ilha Azul; O Pico; A Pesca da Baleia; Homens e Barcos; As Sete Cidades e as Furnas; O Atlântico Açoriano; e Visão da Madeira – prolonga a experiência contemplativa e impressionista já antes cristalizada pelo autor em Os Pescadores e reflecte, de forma extraordinariamente bela, tanto as paisagens naturais como a condição do homem ilhéu.





A RTP fez uma série documental inspirada neste livro, realizado por Vicente Jorge Silva. Os episódios estão na Net, vale a pena ver:

Corvo, Flores e Graciosa
http://ww1.rtp.pt/blogs/programas/i...cidas---Corvo-Flores-e-Graciosa.rtp&post=1466

Faial, Pico e Ilha da Madeira
http://ww1.rtp.pt/blogs/programas/i...---Faial-Pico-e-Ilha-da-Madeira.rtp&post=1525

S.Jorge, Terceira e S.Miguel
http://ww1.rtp.pt/blogs/programas/i...das---SJorge-Terceira-e-SMiguel.rtp&post=1603

Santa Maria e Porto Santo
http://ww1.rtp.pt/blogs/programas/i...das---Santa-Maria-e-Porto-Santo.rtp&post=1661


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2010 às 00:47)

ola Vince

Desconheço a história da introdução das Hortências nos Açores, mas vou pesquisar sobre isso 

A flora dos Açores tem bastantes plantas endémicas que sofrem com as várias espécies invasoras, entre essas espécies estão as Hortências, que até nem são a pior das invasoras, com exepção da ilha das Flores em que estas são mesmo um problemas ecológico. Nas restantes Ilhas as Hortências estão relativamente controladas apesar de serem invasoras

Acho mal que se continue a publicitar as Hortências nos Açores com um simbolo dos Açores porque na realidade não o são, os Açores são Ilhas fantásticas e não precisam nada de um planta infestante como uma das suas imagens de marca.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Fev 2010 às 02:36)

MSantos disse:


> ola Vince
> 
> Desconheço a história da introdução das Hortências nos Açores, mas vou pesquisar sobre isso



A hortênsia é originária da China e está introduzida nos Açores desde o século XIX como planta ornamental. É conhecida localmente como "Novelão". Rapidamente tornou-se numa "praga", constituindo hoje um dos símbolos turísticos dos Açores, mas ao mesmo tempo não perturba nem se torna numa ameaça à flora endémica dos Açores.

 É uma planta que tem efeito de simbiose com a endémica local, e além disso serve como separação limite entre os vários pastos e vedações. Esta planta adaptou-se bem ao clima húmido e chuvoso dos Açores e prefere zonas de montanha e locais húmidos perto de lagoas ou lagoeiros. É uma planta muito usada em tapetes de flores nas procissões das várias ilhas, a par de outras como o incenso, a conteira e o cedro do mato.

Além da Hortênsia existem outras como a Criptoméria (igualmente da china) a Rosa do Japão, a Conteira ou Roca de Vénus, ( dos Himalaias,) a Cana, o Metrosídero,(Austrália e Nova Zelândia) a Ficcus, o Eucalipto, ou o incenso (originário da Austrália) que dominam grande parte da flora açoriana.

Essas plantas inicialmente foram vistas como plantas de luxo e de ornamentação pelos românticos do século XIX, hoje fazendo parte da realidade açoriana.

A vegetação endémica dos Açores (alguma só encontrada aqui) é a seguinte:
*

1 - Cedro do Mato;
2 - Uva da Serra;
3 - Vidália;
4 - Louro;
5 - Azevinho;
6 - Sanguinho;
7 - Folhado;
8 - Ginjeira-Brava;
9 - Dragoeiro;
10 - Vinhático;
11 - Erva-Leiteira;
12 - Alfacinha;
13 - Pau Branco;
14 - Silvado-Manso;
15 - Faia da Terra;
16 - Urze;
17 - Tamujo;* 

Podem visualizar as plantas aqui neste link:

http://clubambientefoc.no.sapo.pt/plantas.htm


... E mais... muitas mais...

Os povoadores quando chegaram aqui às ilhas depararam-se com um espesso mato por desbravar e com a flora nativa local intacta. Hoje a flora endémica restringe-se apenas às zonas de montanha porque a paisagem ao longo dos tempos foi sendo humanizada.

As ilhas eram à altura do descobrimento, locais sinistros e o matagal que as cobria era de facto excepcional, aliado ao medo que os colonos tinham em se fixar aqui nas ilhas devido ao aspecto muito bravio e aterrorizador de carácter fortemente vulcânico, o que dificultou muito a fixação de pessoas aqui nas ilhas. 

Antes dos portugueses terem aqui chegado já possivelmente outros povos mareantes teriam aqui aportado mas depressa deixaram de parte os seus intentos de colonização porque as ilhas eram extremamente vulcânicas ( e ainda são!), e existem várias provas como marcas (hieróglifos gravados em algumas grutas dos Açores de idade muito anterior à chegada dos portugueses, e ossadas de animais (caprinos e ovinos) encontradas em São Miguel que datam do século XII 

Ninguém queria sair do seu luxo e da sua civilização para irem povoar ilhas despovoadas no meio do mar e teluricamente activas a nível vulcânico, e verdadeiramente assustadoras, daí que tivesse que se recorrer a colonos de várias origens no povoamento dos Açores, entre os quais ingleses, italianos, espanhóis, judeus, mouriscos, escravos negros, degredados do norte de África e do reino, Ingleses, Bretões franceses, e uma grande percentagem de Flamengos. Hoje o povo açoriano é essa mescla de origens. A presença da origem dos vários colonos está hoje patente em alguns sobrenomes de famílias açorianas e na toponímia local. Eu por exemplo tenho Brum (nome de origem flamenga do meu lado materno). Gaspar Frutuoso (1 cronista açoriano do século XVI), relata bem o cruzamento de várias etnias que houve nos Açores.


Por exemplo, Bettencourt é Açoriano e tem origem no nome "Betancour" que foram dos povoadores franceses que ajudaram na mescla étnica do povoamento dos Açores.
"BRUM, DUTRA, SILVEIRA, TERRA, GOULART " e outras, são todas de origem flamenga.

E por último vários apelidos ingleses de familias Açorianas como "Stone" "Read", "Dart", Hicking", "Riley" etc etc etc... A Influencia bretã, inglesa e flamenga ficou na tradição nos Açores seja nos topónimos locais, seja em certos regionalismos, seja no artesanato seja no vestuário de Folclore, seja também no próprio falar das gentes destas ilhas. O peculiar exemplo é o sotaque flamengo e espanhol da Terceira São Jorge Pico e Faial, e o sotaque afrancesado de São Miguel. 


Por exemplo, a ilha de São Miguel e Santa Maria foi fortemente colonizada por uma leva de mouriscos e flamengos enquanto que a ilha do Corvo foi toda ela povoada por escravos negros a que se juntaram depois familias brancas. Daí que os corvinos tenham uma certa influência negróide acusada nos seus traços mais comuns, ainda que sejam "brancos".

A influência escrava também deixou a sua marca como:
Terceira: "Lagoa do negro"
S.Miguel: "Rua do Negro"; "Rua da Guiné"; "Grota do Negro"; "Pico do Escravo",  etc etc etc

De referir que além da flora primitiva açoriana existe uma ave que é igualmente endémica dos Açores e única no mundo, e só existente na ilha de São Miguel. Esta ave está ameaçada de extinção.

Esta ave é o Priôlo, outrora uma praga em São Miguel e hoje está apenas confinada às florestas endémicas da Laurissilva do Pico da Vara ( a Maior altitude de São Miguel e a segunda maior elevação dos Açores com 1105m)
Esta ave no século XIX foi quase levada à extinção porque a praga era tanta que os camponeses tiveram que proceder à sua caça porque os milheirais e as culturas eram todas devastadas por essa mesma ave.

Hoje na serra da Tronqueira em São Miguel está-se a proceder à sua recuperação com 775 casais de indivíduos e a ave pelos vistos está a recuperar bem.

Aqui está uma imagem do priôlo:

http://fotos.sapo.pt/zFpB7JMkkZPSdwo5bLGE/x435

http://www.spea.pt/ms_priolo/pt/index.php?op=o_habitat_priolo


http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=http://www.spea.pt/ms_priolo/pt/images/priolo_2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.spea.pt/ms_priolo/pt/index.php%3Fop%3Do_priolo&h=350&w=400&sz=48&tbnid=D10duI-ds9EvqM:&tbnh=109&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpriolo&hl=pt-PT&usg=__v-kS2Z31-YGV2snio6clVJCxg84=&ei=GMpwS-GEKJLu0gS52O2xCw&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&ved=0CAsQ9QEwAg


Espero ter respondido à sua resposta


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Fev 2010 às 03:13)

Z13 disse:


> Já vi a tua competência!!
> 
> 
> O próximo encontro MeteoPT deveria ser em S.Miguel!
> ...



Teria muito gosto que o próximo encontro do Meteo.pt fosse aqui em São Miguel, assim como Guia poderia muito bem dar-vos a conhecer a ilha a par das suas tradições, flora, fauna, relevo, micro-climas locais, entre outros.

Se quiserem passeios pedestres tb se arranja 

Basta mandarem-me uma mensagem 

De referir que a fauna endémica dos Açores é um pouco pobre.

Os povoadores quando aqui chegaram só encontraram:

 o* Milhafre ou Águia de Asa Redonda* e localmente chamado de *"Queimado"*, (sendo a ave mais numerosa e por excelência dos Açores);
 a *Alvéola dos Açores*, 
o* Priôlo*, 
o *Cagarro*, 
o *Mocho dos Açores*, 
o *Pombo Torcaz*, 
o *Canário da Terra*, 
o *Tentilhão dos Açores*, http://naturazores.blogspot.com/2006/04/aves-dos-aores-i-tentilho.html

...e uma espécie de Morcego endémico dos Açores, o "*Nyctalus Azoreum" *( muito presente ao entardecer): 

http://www.azoresbioportal.angra.uac.pt/imagens/Imagenes/Novembro24//V_Nyctalus_azoreum1.jpg

Algumas outras espécies foram sendo introduzidas nos Açores, mas acabaram por se desenvolver de uma forma única, sobretudo em termos de coloração e dimensão, tornando-se assim em sub-espécies específicas do arquipélago. 

A Doninha-anã, o Furão, o Ouriço-cacheiro, a Codorniz, a Galinhola, o Tristão de Crista, os Estorninhos, a a Salamandra e o Coelho selvagem foram todos eles introduzidos a partir do século XVII nos Açores.

Claro que os insectos não foram introduzidos. Já  aqui existiam, por isso crê-se que eles sejam tb endémicos dos Açores, como por exemplo, várias espécies de escaravelhos-cegos, centopeias, bichos-sapateiros, carouchas, caracóis, gafanhotos e baratas presentes em várias grutas, algares e campos dos Açores além de várias espécies de aranhas, lagartos e formigas.

Porém um outro animal foi introduzido recentemente nos Açores pelos emigrantes açorianos e sendo natural do Luisiana : O Lagostim de Água-Doce que hoje é uma praga nas Lagoas das Sete Cidades, onde muitos até chegam a andar pelas estradas da mesma freguesia.

Há tb uma espécie de aranha que foi introduzida acidentalmente pelos emigrantes que vinham das Américas em caixotes de roupa e barris de utensílios domésticos, e hoje uma praga. Essa aranha apenas aparece nos matos e campos a partir dos meses de Verão até Novembro:

Argiope Bruennichi: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/75/Argiope_bruennichi_wiki.jpg


Além dessa aranha um outro aracnídeo americano foi tb introduzido acidentalmente nas ilhas maiores(S.Miguel, Terceira e Faial), o Opilião.
Em situações de defesa esse aracnídeo larga uma das suas pernas de forma a distrair o predador, dando-lhe espaço de manobra para conseguir fugir. Posteriormente as suas pernas voltam de novo a crescer. O bicho tem a capacidade de regeneração.
Aparecem mais no verão com a subida de temperatura e humidade.
A minha casa o ano passado teve cheia desses malditos bichos 

http://www.acores.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2952



Deixo aqui 4 dos vários trilhos pedestres de São Miguel que pessoalmente gosto muito:

Pico da Vara: http://www.trails-azores.com/index.php?ilha=saomiguel&id=34#desc


Salto do Prego (Cascata) http://www.trails-azores.com/index.php?ilha=saomiguel&id=51#desc


Rocha da Relva http://www.trails-azores.com/index.php?ilha=saomiguel&id=45#desc


Salto do cabrito http://www.trails-azores.com/index.php?ilha=saomiguel&id=63#desc


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2010 às 16:31)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Teria muito gosto que o próximo encontro do Meteo.pt fosse aqui em São Miguel, assim como Guia poderia muito bem dar-vos a conhecer a ilha a par das suas tradições, flora, fauna, relevo, micro-climas locais, entre outros.
> 
> Se quiserem passeios pedestres tb se arranja



Sem mais palavras, seria um dos meus grandes sonhos tornado realidade!
Não que tal se considere impossível, mas envolveria certamente gastos consideráveis para a maioria se não todos os que nele participassem.
Só colocando em execução um grande plano, bem gerido individualmente, se poderia pensar nessa hipótese!


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Teria muito gosto que o próximo encontro do Meteo.pt fosse aqui em São Miguel, assim como Guia poderia muito bem dar-vos a conhecer a ilha a par das suas tradições, flora, fauna, relevo, micro-climas locais, entre outros.
> 
> Se quiserem passeios pedestres tb se arranja
> 
> ...



A fauna dos Açores é relativamente pobre em termos de mamíferos terrestres ( marinhos nem pensar, até arrisco-me a dizer que deve ser um dos locais mais ricos no mundo nesse aspecto), répteis e anfíbios, porque de resto até está muito bem representada ( isto em termos de espécies selvagens gerais, sem contar especificamente com os endemismos ( espécies únicas de um certo lugar ou região)). Tal é absolutamente normal em ilhas vulcânicas com este tipo de isolamento, tamanho e idade geológica.
Em termos de invertebrados, grupo que mundialmente detem o maior número de espécies  e que assume muitas vezes um papel base dentro  de  um ecossistema, os Açores são muito ricos em endemismos ( para não dizer em espécies mais generalistas também), diria até que possuem relevância a nível mundial. 
Os Açores têm zonas de habitat único e muito importante ecologicamente, em que saliento as turfeiras, os cursos de água ( permanentes ou temporários) e os diferentes tipos de floresta subtropical de laurissilva.
O priôlo ( uma espécie de dom fafe endémica dos Açores) tornou-se tão raro que levou à protecção das florestas junto ao Pico da Vara!
Já em termos marinhos, que é onde os Açores assumem maior expressão, o número de espécies é estonteante.   É reconhecido e procurado mundialmente por vários investigadores, que fazem tanto a investigação à superfície ( como em recifes de coral, como o que existe nas Formigas) como nas profundezas abissais ( a importante dorsal do Atlântico literalmente trespassa os Açores!), em que alguns locais possuem nascentes geotérmicas, criando habitats muito específicos e permitindo formas de vida únicas nos locais mais inesperados. Mesmo em zonas sem geotermia, a riqueza é surpreendente.
Algumas espécies mais emblemáticas: 5 espécies de tartarugas marinhas, dezenas de espécies de tubarões ( branco,tigre,martelo,etc...), dezenas de espécies de mamíferos marinhos ( orcas,focas, golfinhos, baleias,cachalotes), lulas-gigantes e uma infinidade de espécies de peixes ósseos, crustáceos, lesmas-marinhas, búzios,  etc...
Devido à enorme extensão do território marítimo, nos Açores, é possível encontrar cruzamentos de correntes, díspares  latitudes, longitudes, climas e níveis de profundidade, constituindo assim um puzzle único, nesta região ocêanica.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Fev 2010 às 17:21)

*Cascata do Sanguinho (Faial da Terra) São Miguel *

[URL=http://img706.imageshack.us/i/160521114728548.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Flores*

[URL=http://img64.imageshack.us/i/160571191796620.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa das Furnas São Miguel *

[URL=http://img210.imageshack.us/i/320321242434382.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa Verde (Sete Cidades) São Miguel *

[URL=http://img709.imageshack.us/i/2435921244535521.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Cerrado das Freiras (Sete Cidades) São Miguel *

[URL=http://img697.imageshack.us/i/2526421243879484.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa funda (Flores)*

[URL=http://img519.imageshack.us/i/3995771211822195.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Pico da Barrosa São Miguel *

[URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/4032021240155236.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Pico do Canário( Sete Cidades) São Miguel *

[URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/4032021241364172.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Ponta Delgada*

[URL=http://img716.imageshack.us/i/4032021242250003.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Campo de São Francisco (Ponta Delgada)*


[URL=http://img651.imageshack.us/i/4032021242252535.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Costa sul de São Miguel*

[URL=http://img246.imageshack.us/i/4209821242658400.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Moinho de Vento - (Bretanha) São Miguel *

[URL=http://img220.imageshack.us/i/42474281234916397.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Furnas caldeiras São Miguel *

[URL=http://img504.imageshack.us/i/4277111239346850.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Milhafre ou Águia de Asa Redonda ou Queimado*

[URL=http://img220.imageshack.us/i/783354.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img709.imageshack.us/i/1463428343158abefdb5.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Santa Bárbara (R.Grande) São Miguel *

[URL=http://img695.imageshack.us/i/699396989ivwxkaf.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Ouriço Cacheiro dos Açores*

[URL=http://img213.imageshack.us/i/1099341150.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Água Retorta São Miguel *

[URL=http://img15.imageshack.us/i/berraboi.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Casas rurais típicas (Nordeste) São Miguel *


[URL=http://img689.imageshack.us/i/281666.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img97.imageshack.us/i/g04g.gif/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img718.imageshack.us/i/g31g.gif/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img208.imageshack.us/i/2424521219762233.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Moinhos de Água (Nordeste) São Miguel *

[URL=http://img502.imageshack.us/i/42474281234916968.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img526.imageshack.us/i/42474281234916928.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img695.imageshack.us/i/photosmnordeste1.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Tapetes de flores para as procissões religiosas São Miguel *

[URL=http://img175.imageshack.us/i/3079321248047738.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Tentilhão dos Açores*

[URL=http://img96.imageshack.us/i/14789121151061668.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Farol do Nordeste São Miguel *

[URL=http://img341.imageshack.us/i/672321191155197.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Subida para o Pico Verde - Nordeste São Miguel *

[URL=http://img19.imageshack.us/i/2424521189296139.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lombo Gordo - Pedreira - Nordeste São Miguel *


[URL=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/2424521219759722.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Cascata dos Caldeirões - Nordeste São Miguel *

[URL=http://img85.imageshack.us/i/2425221152473912.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Ribeira do Guilherme - Nordeste São Miguel *

[URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/1918821131879076.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img684.imageshack.us/i/401pxribeiradoguilherme.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img98.imageshack.us/i/2543521146694261.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/1011021116597741.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Cascata das Lombadas - R.Grande São Miguel *
_Autor António do Vale_

[URL=http://img297.imageshack.us/i/2682621149093410.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lombadas São Miguel *
_Autor Orlando_

[URL=http://img213.imageshack.us/i/121921161595152.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img411.imageshack.us/i/121921181170529.jpg/]
	
[/URL]




*Pico da vara 1103 metros São Miguel *


[URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/i/2543521146693560.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Mosteiros (Ginetes)*

[URL=http://img691.imageshack.us/i/320321213637163.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Mosteiros*

[URL=http://img517.imageshack.us/i/4032021265361988.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Vulcão das Sete Cidades*

[URL=http://img121.imageshack.us/i/4032021265362042.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img31.imageshack.us/i/460421139219016.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Casa rural - Sete Cidades*


[URL=http://img709.imageshack.us/i/2843621252616851.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa de Santiago - São Miguel *

[URL=http://img525.imageshack.us/i/109721203533887.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa das Sete Cidades*

[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/1389221143916341.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Fajã do Calhau - Faial da Terra - São Miguel*


[URL=http://img175.imageshack.us/i/azoresfajadocalhausmig.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Serra da Tronqueira - Nordeste - São Miguel *

[URL=http://img203.imageshack.us/i/4070321223586694.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img27.imageshack.us/i/23302046177f9021bdd.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img208.imageshack.us/i/1505632534426cba2a80.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/i/nordeste080a.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Priôlo - Ave única no mundo endémica e apenas existente em São Miguel*

[URL=http://img59.imageshack.us/i/10572121109976175.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img175.imageshack.us/i/prilo.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img265.imageshack.us/i/priolo3.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Santa Maria casas rurais*

[URL=http://img193.imageshack.us/i/006bv.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img519.imageshack.us/i/013ag.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img692.imageshack.us/i/28065266373d1c3dfe25.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img534.imageshack.us/i/69ad.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img52.imageshack.us/i/2800480175e1dbd7f6cf.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/i/121951219279768.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Pico Alto - Santa Maria - 590 metros*

[URL=http://img85.imageshack.us/i/345851113944294.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img246.imageshack.us/i/801480.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Moinho de Vento - Vila do Porto - Santa Maria*

[URL=http://img85.imageshack.us/i/moinhodeventoviladoport.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Santa Bárbara - Santa Maria*

[URL=http://img18.imageshack.us/i/2074151159120058.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img4.imageshack.us/i/17123oriviladoportosant.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*São Lourenço - Santa Maria*

[URL=http://img4.imageshack.us/i/7326135.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img22.imageshack.us/i/37988527984ce25ed0c8.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img193.imageshack.us/i/3804797193c0014b6cc2.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/ythjawywgfra3o0r8izp.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Farropo - Santa Maria*

[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/i/50133189090036236d0.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img14.imageshack.us/i/28020644871e2ef87484.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img715.imageshack.us/i/3781043367b292093593.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Maia - Santa Maria*

[URL=http://img62.imageshack.us/i/382568700910909594a9.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img208.imageshack.us/i/3805606438c9f525eccb.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Vista de Santa Maria*


[URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/i/11077341225708415.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Praia Formosa - Santa Maria*

[URL=http://img211.imageshack.us/i/38264935587ae90115d8.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img26.imageshack.us/i/3819851214090392.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Almagreira vista do Pico Alto *

[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/1846151144015144.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Santa Maria vista de avião.*
_Autor: Victor Afonso_

[URL=http://img41.imageshack.us/i/893651129657906.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Costa Sueste de Santa Maria*
_Autor: Bekun_

[URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/i/458851252300362.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Ilhéu das Formigas( Pequeno baixio vulcânico) situado no meio do mar a meio canal entre S.Miguel e S.Maria. *É local de nidificação de uma enorme variedade de golfinhos, do tubarão azul e vários outros animais marinhos. É um local de termas visto que brotam do fundo gases quentes vulcânicos. Gonçalo Velho Cabral quando aqui chegou, julgou tratar-se de uma passagem para as Índias Ocidentais. É um local extremamente activo a nível tectónico do qual faz parte da Fossa das "Formigas"


[URL=http://img19.imageshack.us/i/28000838127aba6c7ea7.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

_Autor: Ricardo Cordeiro_

[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/2414751.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img191.imageshack.us/i/800pxformigasisletsnowa.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Poço Grande - Santa Maria*


[URL=http://img189.imageshack.us/i/871051217875857.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Deserto da Faneca - Santa Maria*

[URL=http://img690.imageshack.us/i/1495751191446783.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img202.imageshack.us/i/843051105298752.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/i/16107069a10427584a.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img246.imageshack.us/i/barreirodafaneca2.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Isso depende das condições climatéricas.
> 
> Por vezes nem sempre nós daqui vemos Santa Maria ao longe, e Santa Maria dista apenas de São Miguel o que a Graciosa dista da Terceira
> 
> ...



Santa Maria já consegui ver várias vezes aqui desde a costa sul! E algumas vezes com uma perfeição nitida. Agora a Terceira não fazia a ideia que por vezes também era visivel, fiquei surpreendido pela positiva.


----------



## Teles (18 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Em geral , quem , habita nestas zonas nem sempre repara na beleza que tem ao seu redor , costuma dizer sempre que a galinha do meu vizinho é mais gorda  que a minha , mas aqui existem pessoas que olham a sua volta e reparam nessa mesma beleza que é a natureza ao seu redor ,  reparam e partilham com outros através de fotografias , partilhas essas que se tornam um verdadeiro tesouro para os olhos de quem nunca o viu ao vivo .
O meu obrigado pela partilha da vossa maravilhosa e magica terra , um verdadeiro paraíso natural através destas espectaculares fotos


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Fev 2010 às 23:33)

teles disse:


> Em geral , quem , habita nestas zonas nem sempre repara na beleza que tem ao seu redor , costuma dizer sempre que a galinha do meu vizinho é mais gorda  que a minha , mas aqui existem pessoas que olham a sua volta e reparam nessa mesma beleza que é a natureza ao seu redor ,  reparam e partilham com outros através de fotografias , partilhas essas que se tornam um verdadeiro tesouro para os olhos de quem nunca o viu ao vivo .
> O meu obrigado pela partilha da vossa maravilhosa e magica terra , um verdadeiro paraíso natural através destas espectaculares fotos



De facto até tens razão.
Quem vive aqui acaba por se habituar ao que tem ao seu redor e já nem faz caso da beleza que nos envolve. Só realmente quem é de fora dos Açores é que atribui valor ao nosso arquipélago... É triste mas é a verdade!

Mas o importante é poder contribuir com todos o que de melhor os Açores têm, daí terem ficado como as 2º melhores ilhas do mundo pela National Geographic Traveler que analisou 111 destinos, tendo sido apreciados por um painel de 522 peritos em turismo sustentável na mais recente edição de Novembro/Dezembro. Os Açores obtiveram 84 pontos numa pontuação de zero a cem, sendo por isso classificados como, “um sítio maravilhoso. Ambientalmente em boa forma”.

Os Açores ficaram atrás das ilhas Faroe, na Dinamarca, e logo à frente do arquipélago de Lofoten, na Noruega, das ilhas Shetland, na Escócia e do arquipélago de Chiloé, no Chile. O mesmo estudo colocou a Madeira na 69ª posição. 

Qualquer dúvida é só perguntar que terei muito gosto em responder


----------



## Z13 (18 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

Mais um punhado de belas imagens!!!


Acho que demorei mais de um minuto a ver cada uma delas... e não sei dizer qual gostei mais...


Um grande obrigado!


Este tópico é de facto uma mais-valia deste fórum!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 04:35)

*Pico da Vara - São Miguel *


[URL=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/profilepic21526gif.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa das Sete Cidades - São Miguel*


[URL=http://img186.imageshack.us/i/2435921242243176.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Costa Norte - São Miguel*

[URL=http://img713.imageshack.us/i/1886451131558524.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Valverde - Santa Maria*


[URL=http://img706.imageshack.us/i/1757751129799090.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Pico - Ilha do Pico*



[URL=http://img30.imageshack.us/i/3184459547587761a6d7b.jpg/]
	
[/URL]





*Caldeirão - único vulcão da Ilha do Corvo*


[URL=http://img696.imageshack.us/i/img177801h.jpg/]
	
[/URL]






*Ponta Delgada - São Miguel *

[URL=http://img193.imageshack.us/i/11240876800pontadelgada.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


_Autor: Triple M_

[URL=http://img121.imageshack.us/i/267121260060915triplem.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img521.imageshack.us/i/458821226288983.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img442.imageshack.us/i/2376621142811948.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


_Autor João Resendes_

[URL=http://img26.imageshack.us/i/538437.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Romeiros de São Miguel: *Uma tradição que remonta ao século XVI aquando do soterramento da primeira capital dos Açores Vila Franca do Campo em consequencia de um sismo que originou uma avalanche de terras matando e soterrando vivas cerca de 5.000 pessoas. Foi a 2ª maior catástrofe depois do Terramoto de Lisboa.

Desde aí grupos de homens auto-flagelavam-se e pediam a Deus, à Virgem e aos Santos que acalmassem a sua ira divina caminhando 8 dias a pé e dando a volta à ilha, parando em todas as capelas e ermidas da ilha rezando e entoando orações melodiosas e ao mesmo tempo tristes. Sempre que há sismos algumas pessoas vão também de romeiro a pedir pela intercessão divina. Muitos emigrantes vão também de romeiro a pagar promessas vindos dos Eua e Canadá. Os Romeiros costumam fazer-se às estradas de São Miguel no primeiro Domingo da Quaresma. Os Romeiros levam apenas o Xaile, o Bordão o Terço, o Crucifixo e a Sacola de comida. Muitos pernoitam em casa de pessoas que se disponibilizam para receber os Romeiros em suas casas.

[URL=http://img59.imageshack.us/i/80662612.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img697.imageshack.us/i/23035097romeiro.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img691.imageshack.us/i/romeiros.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img514.imageshack.us/i/volromeiros590px1.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Festas do Senhor Santo Cristo dos Milagres - São Miguel - A maior festa religiosa dos Açores e de Portugal que atrai turistas e muitos forasteiros e emigrantes para pagarem as suas promessas. *


O povo açoriano desde sempre foi um povo muito religioso que devido à natureza vulcânica do arquipélago só soube se virar a Deus em alturas de maiores tragédias. Essa religiosidade é mais patente nos meios rurais. A imagem do Senhor Santo Cristo dizem que é milagrosa. Nos séculos XVII quando a ilha foi fortemente fustigada por consecutivos abalos de terra fazia-se sempre a procissão do Santo Cristo e o que é certo é que os abalos e as erupções vulcânicas sem explicação alguma cessavam de um momento para o outro. Muitas pessoas são vistas na grade do coro do santuário a chorarem e a pedirem a intercessão divina. É deveras impressionante que sempre quando chove muito no 5º Sábado e no 5º Domingo depois da Páscoa, que são os dias de saída da imagem, inexplicavelmente o mau tempo dá sempre lugar ao bom tempo e só houve um ano em que choveu muito durante a procissão e as freiras pensavam que a imagem ia sofrer algum dano quando não foi o seu espanto na altura da recolha ao convento quando verificaram que a imagem apenas tinha um pingo de água na sua mão esquerda. 

A imagem já caiu no chão várias vezes e nunca se partiu. As festas do Senhor Santo Cristo são a par com a devoção de Fátima em Portugal as maiores de Portugal.

A imagem do Santo Cristo foi dada a 2 religiosas de S. Miguel que no século XVI foram a Roma pedir ao Papa a Bula Apostólica para a fundação do primeiro Convento dos Açores - O Convento da Caloura em Água de Pau (São Miguel). As freiras não só se saíram bem nessa honrada missão como o Papa lhes ofereceu uma imagem do "Ecce Homo".

Desde aí essa imagem recebeu especial culto e devoção pela principal santa dos Açores que ainda está à espera da sua canonização: Madre Teresa da Anunciada. O livro do Santo Cristo escrito pela mesma está guardado no Museu Carlos Machado de Ponta Delgada e que narra as visões e as profecias do Santo Cristo à mesma santa.

O Tesouro do Santo Cristo é o maior tesouro da Península Ibérica. Uma acumulação de oferendas desde o século XVII de pedras preciosas e ouro pelos crentes que em alturas de sofrimento doavam tais relíquias ao próprio santuário. O RELICÁRIO é, por outro lado, a peça mais enigmática do Tesouro. É a única que está permanentemente colocada no peito da imagem e serve para guardar o Santo Lenho, que se crê ser uma farpa da verdadeira cruz em que Jesus foi crucificado.
Estas jóias possuem um valor incalculável, que ainda não está devidamente avaliado. As Jóias do Senhor Santo Cristo dos Milagres, como também a colecção de capas usadas pela imagem, podem ser admiradas no Convento de Nossa Senhora da Esperança. Em Ponta Delgada é feriado nos dias de Sábado, Domingo, Segunda e Quinta Feira. As festas têm início no 5 domingo depois da Páscoa.


_Autor Tatiana Moniz_

[URL=http://img402.imageshack.us/i/1097521210004009.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*No dia da procissão todos os estabelecimentos comerciais de Ponta Delgada prestam a sua homenagem ao Senhor enfeitando à sua maneira bonitos tapetes de flores para a passagem do senhor.  Nesta foto a RTP-Açores também prestou a sua homenagem. A procissão demora 6-7 horas a dar a volta às principais artérias de Ponta Delgada. Nesse dia a ilha e a cidade param.*



[URL=http://img38.imageshack.us/i/14022521118696962.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Procissão com várias entidades açorianas incluindo do Governo Açoriano. Nesta foto os alunos da Universidade dos Açores também prestam a sua homenagem todos os anos na procissão.*



[URL=http://img22.imageshack.us/i/15220521148250634.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*
Milhares de pessoas a pagarem as suas promessas*



[URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/4149021242681451.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img208.imageshack.us/i/28436521242607586.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img180.imageshack.us/i/28436521242609371.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img30.imageshack.us/i/31872521181660836.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img24.imageshack.us/i/28436521242607498.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img707.imageshack.us/i/40320521244503395.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Policias, Bombeiros e a Marinha açoriana também prestam a sua homenagem*





[URL=http://img32.imageshack.us/i/38507521209239926.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img237.imageshack.us/i/40320521244497810.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*A presidente do PSD Açores e também a Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Ponta Delgada (Dra Berta Cabral) segue na procissão*

_Autor Calypso_

[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/41490521242762169.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*O Presidente do Governo dos Açores Dr Carlos César*

_Autor Calypso_

[URL=http://img202.imageshack.us/i/41490521242762011.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img411.imageshack.us/i/41490521242762441.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://.imageshack.us/i/feastofsantocristo.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Santuário do Senhor Santo Cristo localizado no Convento da Esperança - Ponta Delgada*




[URL=http://img534.imageshack.us/i/40320521242572611.jpg/]
	
[/URL]




[URL=http://img64.imageshack.us/i/churchatnightfeasta.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img96.imageshack.us/i/24245521179063892.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Tapetes de Flores*


[URL=http://img25.imageshack.us/i/streetdecorationfeast.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*As Grandes Festas do Espírito Santo de Ponta Delgada onde todas as freguesias do Concelho (24 freguesias) desfilam pela cidade com as suas tradições do qual são muito característicos os carros de bois micaelenses pelo seu forte chiar em andamento
*

[URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/livestockparadefeast.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img411.imageshack.us/i/2718200354352b004a18.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img46.imageshack.us/i/2717386917a01e3b07df.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Os Foliões do Espírito Santo*


[URL=http://img38.imageshack.us/i/2717393785675c333932.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img39.imageshack.us/i/2717402565c71062d500.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img24.imageshack.us/i/2717396397d32ee17673.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img32.imageshack.us/i/2717400463a5c44e9bdb.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Todos bebem e comem de graça pelo Espírito Santo. Aliás em qualquer freguesia rural pela altura das Festas do Espírito Santo qualquer pessoa sem ser convidada pode se ajuntar à mesa e confraternizar com os locais e beber e a comer de borla. Chama-se as dadas do Espírito Santo*

[URL=http://img32.imageshack.us/i/271740512508523d6824.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img168.imageshack.us/i/2718214560cb4ce87778.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img109.imageshack.us/i/271822377257eee5dea8.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2010 às 10:17)

Sem dúvida fotos excelentes! Sem dúvida um paraíso!

Mas infelizmente tenho que voltar a tocar num ponto que me chateia um pouco e que muitos de nós já aqui falámos.

Ontem, e de certa forma inspirado por estas fotos, resolvi ver preços em agências de viagens. Deixo aqui uma pequena nota para reflexão.

São Miguel: 5 dias, hotel 4 estrelas, regime de pequeno almoço: Perto de 400 euros.

Riviera Maya: UMA SEMANA, hotel 5 ESTRELAS, TUDO INCLUÍDO: 1100 euros.

Agora fazendo um exercício de extrapolação que o tudo incluído e o tempo de estadia considerado (isto sem pesar o numero de km's, e a diferença de preço real de viagem...

Quem tenha uma quantia para férias quase de certeza que escolheria a Riviera com todas as vantagens de um serviço totalmente PAGO! Isto é que me entristece... Tenho o sonho de visitar os Açores... É pena que os preços e condições continuem a ser muito pouco competitivos com outros destinos bem menos interessantes do ponto de vista paisagístico, cultural, etc...

E já nem entro aqui em comparação com os preços de estâncias espanholas e outras europeias...

Dá que pensar.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 19:44)

*Imagens de algumas lagoas e cascatas de São Miguel e outras fotos de Santa Maria e do Pico*


*Lagoa do Congro - São Miguel*


[URL=http://img294.imageshack.us/i/lagoadocongroilhadesomi.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img717.imageshack.us/i/460421106869751.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img186.imageshack.us/i/congro.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

_Autor Sancho _


[URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/670621146403885.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa do Canário São Miguel *



[URL=http://img52.imageshack.us/i/canario.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Lagoa de São Brás São Miguel *

_Autor Ana Sofia Sousa_

[URL=http://img27.imageshack.us/i/4144221226869581.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*lagoa do Areeiro São Miguel *


[URL=http://img521.imageshack.us/i/areeiro.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa do pau Pique São Miguel *


[URL=http://img294.imageshack.us/i/3261414832cf9fef1665.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img534.imageshack.us/i/258305.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://img246.imageshack.us/i/img0035lagoadepaupique.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa das Empadadas São Miguel *


[URL=http://img189.imageshack.us/i/empadadassmiguel.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


_Autor Gilda Pontes_


[URL=http://img175.imageshack.us/i/2896003085df01e4b3ec.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa Rasa São Miguel *

[URL=http://img222.imageshack.us/i/lagoarasa.jpg/]
	
[/URL]




*Lagoa do Fogo São Miguel *


[URL=http://img59.imageshack.us/i/lagoadofogo.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Lagoa das Sete Cidades São Miguel *


[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/i/682921166221173.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa das Furnas  São Miguel *
_Autor Bekun_

[URL=http://img192.imageshack.us/i/458821253373147.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/895421187827075.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img515.imageshack.us/i/3048505.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Salto do Cabrito São Miguel *

_Autor Orlando Medeiros _


[URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/121921247495294.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Ribeira Quente São Miguel *


[URL=http://img710.imageshack.us/i/2690421149544544.jpg/]
	
[/URL]





*Cascata - Nordeste São Miguel *


[URL=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/41329281222420728.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Lagoa de Santiago São Miguel *


[URL=http://img246.imageshack.us/i/3266821168745405.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Costa Sueste de São Miguel*


[URL=http://img710.imageshack.us/i/189421137576881.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Faial da Terra São Miguel *


[URL=http://img175.imageshack.us/i/3844121188421572.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Fajã do Araújo - Nordeste São Miguel *


[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/3844121188421090.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Salto da Farinha - Salga - Nordeste São Miguel *



[URL=http://img684.imageshack.us/i/3537321170825770.jpg/]
	
[/URL]








*Imagens de algumas lagoas das Flores*




*Lagoa Funda - Flores*

[URL=http://img411.imageshack.us/i/1813071160250854.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/i/2591071146947966.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img708.imageshack.us/i/3613971186955724.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Cascata da Ribeira Grande - Flores *

[URL=http://img714.imageshack.us/i/2591071146949559.jpg/]
	
[/URL]




*Lagoa das Patas - Flores*


[URL=http://img525.imageshack.us/i/1996071193930345.jpg/]
	
[/URL]








*Lagoa das Patas - Flores*


[URL=http://img714.imageshack.us/i/3029571162401094.jpg/]
	
[/URL]



*Santana - Santa Maria*



[URL=http://img214.imageshack.us/i/2287751172798638.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa do Caiado - Pico*


[URL=http://img707.imageshack.us/i/533261122135563.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 02:51)

Mais umas perspectivas do Pico

_Autor Dynamite_

[URL=http://img121.imageshack.us/i/389461200484382.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

_Autor 121_

[URL=http://img237.imageshack.us/i/432961220470641.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


Vídeo sobre os Açores


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Abr 2010 às 00:22)




----------



## olihoff (31 Mai 2010 às 22:24)

Que lugar bonito! Já fiz viagens com o objeto de desfrutar da natureza e acho que vale muito a pena, através agência brasileira de turismo, Submarino Viagens achei os lugares mais incríveis!


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2010 às 23:07)

Nem sei que dizer diante desta enorme beleza exposta nas imagens...

Possivelmente palavras para descreve-la não existem...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (2 Jun 2010 às 03:22)

joseoliveira disse:


> Nem sei que dizer diante desta enorme beleza exposta nas imagens...
> 
> Possivelmente palavras para descreve-la não existem...



Obrigado José 
Não foi por acaso que os Açores ficaram em 2 lugar numa lista de 111 países e arquipélagos do mundo, como as 2 melhores ilhas do mundo para o Turismo. Na minha opinião até mereciam ter ficado acima das Ilhas Faroé ( 1 lugar), mas nisso eu já sou suspeito 

Os Açores estarão sempre abertos a todos aqueles que nos quiserem conhecer!


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2010 às 18:26)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Na minha opinião até mereciam ter ficado acima das Ilhas Faroé ( 1 lugar), mas nisso eu já sou suspeito



Obviamente ambas são regiões diferentes e de singular beleza, por isso acho que ao avaliarmos as duas, penso que nunca deviam ser comparadas dessa forma.

Talvez ao nível de impacte causado pela presença humana, as Ilhas Faroe detenham a posição das mais intocáveis, mas claro, desconheço em pormenor quais os critérios dessa avaliação!

Nunca estive em nenhum dos arquipélagos, apenas me posso expressar baseado em imagens de rara beleza como estas e também ocasionalmente na tv, além disso não tenho por hábito seguir opiniões expressas ainda que de carácter oficial no sentido de moldar a minha avaliação pessoal.
Mais facilmente, por razões óbvias, estaria de visita aos Açores do que àquelas ilhas nórdicas, o que não implica que as desvalorize, bem pelo contrário, mas é de facto tentador poder sentir na pele as 4 estações num só dia e claro que as Ilhas Faroe não estão em posição de o demonstrar!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (2 Jun 2010 às 23:00)

joseoliveira disse:


> Obviamente ambas são regiões diferentes e de singular beleza, por isso acho que ao avaliarmos as duas, penso que nunca deviam ser comparadas dessa forma.
> 
> Talvez ao nível de impacte causado pela presença humana, as Ilhas Faroe detenham a posição das mais intocáveis, mas claro, desconheço em pormenor quais os critérios dessa avaliação!
> 
> ...



Pois mas isso explica-se tlv ao facto de as Faoré terem apenas à volta de 1.499 km², já os Açores espraiam-se por cerca de 2.355 km2. Mas tb já vi muitos panfletos turisticos sobre as mesmas e pessoalmente posso te dizer que a beleza daquelas ilhas são tb muito lindas, embora num contexto diferente dos Açores. São igualmente ilhas-países vulcânicas.

Os critérios foram aplicados ao nível da sustentabilidade do desenvolvimento turístico, que nos Açores estão em muito boa forma, já que aqui nestas ilhas não existe uma lotação excessiva ao nível do ordenamento do território como se vê em outros arquipélagos ou ilhas. Note-se ainda que os Açores possuem a maior ZEE do Atlântico Norte com cerca de 1.600.000 km2 fazendo dela a maior de toda a Europa.


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2010 às 00:34)

Umas que encontrei há dias no blogue Basalto Negro, destaque para a 3ªfoto onde se consegue ver a fumarola do Piquinho.






(c) Goreti Batista





(c) Goreti Batista





(c) Goreti Batista





(c) Goreti Batista





(c) Goreti Batista





(c) Goreti Batista

Via Basalto Negro


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jun 2010 às 02:17)

Fabulosas imagens que complementam a beleza destas ilhas...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Jun 2010 às 03:00)

*Uma das muitas vistas para a Lagoa Azul (Sete Cidades - **São Miguel**)*



 http://imageshack.us

(c) erdinger


*Corvo Costa Oeste*



 http://imageshack.us

(c) tororovsky

*Fajã das Almas - São Jorge*



 http://imageshack.us


*Faial da Terra - São Miguel*



 http://imageshack.us

(c) Fenix

*Ribeira na Lagoa das Furnas - São Miguel
*


 http://imageshack.us

(c) PedroAzores

*Lagoa das Éguas - A mais alta Lagoa da Ilha de São Miguel localizada a uma cota de 870 metros de altitude e rodeada por florestas típicas da Macaronésia e plantações de Criptomérias, encontrando-se próxima da Lagoa das Empadadas.*



 http://imageshack.us

(c) wildhorse

* Terceira*



 http://imageshack.us

(c) Wilson Tavares

*Serra do Vulcão de Água de Páu ou do Fogo -* *São Miguel*



 http://imageshack.us

(c) André Cardoso

*Ilhéu da Vila de S.Mateus - (Praia) -* *Graciosa*



 http://imageshack.us

(c) theangel

*Vulcão da Caldeira - **Faial*



 http://imageshack.us

(c) xphere

*Moinhos de Vento tradicionais dos Açores. (Em primeiro plano o Moinho de Vento na Luz da ilha Graciosa e em segundo plano o Moinho de Vento do Outeiro da Ilha de São Miguel)*





 http://imageshack.us



 http://imageshack.us

(c) Darknightboy

In http://www.acores.net/canalacores/


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jun 2010 às 22:40)

Excelentes e belas fotos!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Jun 2010 às 18:29)

*Preparação dos Tradicionais Tapetes de Flores de São Miguel para as festas religiosas ( Festa do Corpo de Deus 2010 )- Vila das Capelas - Ilha de São Miguel*




http://imageshack.us


(c) S.Miguel-Azores




http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores




http://imageshack.us

(c) Jose Couto




http://imageshack.us

(c) Jose Couto





http://imageshack.us

(c) Jose Couto





http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores

*
Pormenor dos Tapetes de Flores. Ao fundo um Moinho de Vento e mais ao fundo o Vulcão do Fogo (Zona Central da Ilha)*




http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores


*Procissão do Corpo de Deus - Vila das Capelas - Ilha de São Miguel*




http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores




http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores




http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores




http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores

*Destaque sobre um dos muitos Moinhos de Vento da Vila das Capelas - Ilha de São Miguel *




http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel -Azores


*Festa do Espírito Santo 2010 na Freguesia das Sete Cidades - Tradicionais Carros de Bois do Espírito Santo da Ilha de São Miguel - Ilha de São Miguel *




http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores





http://imageshack.us


(c) S.Miguel-Azores




http://imageshack.us


(c) S.Miguel-Azores




http://imageshack.us


(c) S.Miguel-Azores





http://imageshack.us

(S.Miguel-Azores

*
Distribuição das Pensões do Espírito Santo à casa dos Mordomos - Sete Cidades - Ilha de São Miguel*





http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores





http://imageshack.us


(c) S.Miguel-Azores





http://imageshack.us


(c) S.Miguel-Azores





http://imageshack.us


(c) S.Miguel-Azores





http://imageshack.us


(c) S.Miguel-Azores





http://imageshack.us

(c) S.Miguel-Azores


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Jun 2010 às 02:13)

Bonitas imagens de São Miguel do blogue lavas-fumarolas


Lagoa do Fogo - São Miguel 




http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Ferraria (Ginetes) São Miguel ( de notar o pequeno cone vulcânico lá em baixo) 




http://imageshack.us

(c) ?





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria




http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria




http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Caldeira Velha - Ribeira Grande - São Miguel 





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Lagoa do Congro - São Miguel 




http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria

Faial da Terra - São Miguel 




http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Lagoa das Furnas - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Lagoa das Empadadas - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Fumarola - Furnas - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Lagoa do Fogo - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Nordeste - São Miguel 




http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Pico da Vara - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Povoação - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Fajã da Relva (Adegas e currais de vinha) - São Miguel 




http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Salto do Cavalo e Lagoa das Furnas - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Ilhéu de São Roque - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria


Vale das Furnas - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) Maria



Ilhéu de Vila Franca - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) ?


Ilhéu dos Mosteiros - São Miguel





http://imageshack.us

(c) ?





http://imageshack.us

(c) ?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Jun 2010 às 19:51)

Bonitos vídeos de aterragem e chegada ao aeroporto de Ponta Delgada


Landing in Ponta Delgada Azores



AZORES ISLANDS INFLIGHT SATA 310 FLYING WEST TO BOSTON, MA


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2010 às 13:19)

Lindas paisagens


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Jul 2010 às 04:01)

São Miguel 



 http://imageshack.us

(c) André Cardoso




São Miguel - São Brás



 http://imageshack.us

(c) Jorge Couto




São Miguel - Salto da Farinha



 http://imageshack.us

(c) Jorge Couto





Faial visto do Pico



 http://imageshack.us

(c) S.B.





São Jorge - Fajã dos Cubres



 http://imageshack.us

(c) Luís Soares





São Miguel - Fajã das Almas



 http://imageshack.us

(c) Jorge Couto






Santa Maria 



 http://imageshack.us

(c) Bekun





Santa Maria vista de São Miguel 




 http://imageshack.us

(c) Jorge Couto




 http://imageshack.us


(c) Elystar





São Miguel - Zona Oeste



 http://imageshack.us


(c) [wolverine]



 http://imageshack.us


(c)ShPoNgLeD





São Miguel visto de barco vindo da Terceira



 http://imageshack.us

(c) pimple





Corvo visto de barco vindo das Flores



 http://imageshack.us

(c) -CL




Flores vista do Corvo



 http://imageshack.us

(c) [marexa]





Graciosa vista de avião



 http://imageshack.us


(c) melom





Terceira Lagoa do Negro



 http://imageshack.us

(c) sonyinhas





São Miguel - Mosteiros vistos de avião




 http://imageshack.us

(c) josecouto46




São Miguel - Várzea com Mosteiros ao fundo




 http://imageshack.us

(c) josecouto46




Santa Maria - Pico Alto



 http://imageshack.us


(c) boy007




Santa Maria - Currais de Vinha



 http://imageshack.us


(c) _viktor_




Santa Maria - Malbusca



 http://imageshack.us


(c) _viktor_





Santa Maria - Praia Formosa



 http://imageshack.us


(c) JSOUSA




Santa maria - Barro Vermelho (lagoa)



 http://imageshack.us

(c) sereiazinha





Santa Maria - Santo Espírito



 http://imageshack.us

(c) anmsousa



Santa Maria - São Lourenço



 http://imageshack.us

(c) anmsousa



São Jorge - Manadas



 http://imageshack.us

(c) peporkida




São Jorge com o Pico ao fundo




 http://imageshack.us


(c) Guga2



São Miguel - Sete Cidades




 http://imageshack.us


(c) nbphotography




São Miguel - Lagoa das éguas



 http://imageshack.us

(c) Micalense




São Miguel - Sete Cidades



 http://imageshack.us

(c) vaz



São Miguel - Planalto dos Graminhais




 http://imageshack.us

(c) Lenyta


canalacores


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2010 às 08:43)

De novo os Açores no seu melhor...
Após a primeira fica sempre o desejo de ver muitas mais!


----------



## Zapiao (2 Nov 2012 às 23:55)

Ja estive em S. Miguel e adorei. Um dia quem sabe gostava de visitar a ilha + enigmatica para mim que é o Corvo. Gostava de saber como vivem os seus habitantes, que idade têm e ja agora se há carros lá, shoppings etc.


----------



## Marisitah (3 Nov 2012 às 09:47)

*Sanjoaninas 2012 - Ilha Terceira*





























*Ilha Terceira*











*Prainha - Angra*





*São Jorge e Pico ao final do dia no Fanal*










*Lagoa do Negro*





*1ª Lagoinha do Vale Fundo*





*2ª Lagoinha do Vale Fundo*





*Mistérios Negros*

























*Pelos pastos da Terceira*





















*São Miguel visto da Terceira*





*Terceira vista de São Miguel*





*Foto tirada da Serra da Ribeirinha, com Santa Luzia, São Mateus em primeiro plano, e Ilhas de São Jorge e Pico Ao fundo.*








*Ilha do Pico*


----------



## Shimmy (4 Nov 2012 às 08:41)

Lindas lindas lindas fotos de lindas paisagens! Muito obrigada pela compilação!!!


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2012 às 10:45)

Colecção de imagens fantásticas dos Açores .


----------



## Marisitah (5 Nov 2012 às 07:42)

*Mais algumas fotos da Terceira*​
*Gruta Algar do Carvão*
















*Gruta do Natal*





















*Lagoa do Cerro*






*Lagoa do Pinheiro*





´


*Miradouros do Raminho*





São Jorge e Graciosa ao fundo






*Miradouro da Ponta da Serreta*
















*Miradouros da Serra da Ribeirinha*










Ilhéu das Cabras





São Jorge e Pico ao fundo






*Miradouro da Memória*































*Miradouro do Pico das Cruzinhas*


























*Monte Brasil*































*Serreta*


----------



## Oliveiraj (23 Nov 2012 às 03:07)

Na primeira foto do Vince, na página 6 é possível avistar a Pico Nare no topo da montanha do Pico.








Site da Pico Nare - Pico Mountain Station.


----------



## MontijoCity (19 Mar 2013 às 12:27)

Venho ressuscitar este tópico. Os Açores são de uma beleza natural como nunca vi e todas estas notícias, vídeos e fotos que tenho visto relativas ao mau tempo provocam imensa tristeza tanto pela perda humana como natural.
Aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei na ilha de S. Miguel:

































































Mais umas poucas aqui.


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2015 às 20:33)

http://downloads.expresso.pt/expressoonline/infografias/flores/index.html

http://visao.sapo.pt/100-razoes-para-visitar-os-acores=f815090


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 16:17)

http://expresso.sapo.pt/todas-as-ilhas-tem-a-sua-nuvem=f917381


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 16:30)

http://observador.pt/especiais/acores-o-solo-e-vulcanico-mas-a-revolucao-veio-do-ceu-em-low-cost/

http://observador.pt/2015/04/04/15-coisas-para-fazer-nos-acores/


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2016 às 20:59)




----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2017 às 01:10)




----------



## MSantos (28 Abr 2017 às 14:30)

Orion disse:


>



Bonita imagem! 

Olhando para a caldeira nesta perspectiva, surgiu-me uma curiosidade. Como seria São Miguel antes do rebentamento da caldeira da Sete Cidades? Seria um pico muito mais alto provavelmente, talvez como o da Ilha do Pico, Ilha do Fogo ou Tenerife.


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2017 às 16:32)

Há muitos anos disseram-me a altitude potencial mas não me recordo.

Ainda procurei a informação mas os esforços foram infrutíferos.

Nesse tópico o @fablept sabe mais que eu.


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2018 às 16:10)




----------

